# chronic diarrhea



## trose45116 (Mar 13, 2019)

can i get an auditor opinion on what code is appropriate for chronic diarrhea?

R19.7 or K62.5


----------



## thomas7331 (Mar 14, 2019)

trose45116 said:


> can i get an auditor opinion on what code is appropriate for chronic diarrhea?
> 
> R19.7 or K62.5



Following the ICD-10 guidelines, 'chronic diarrhea' will classify to K52.9.


----------

